# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Build on new land, has 1.6m fall. split-level or cut-and-fill? Help me!

## nethern

About to build a new home, currently doing designing at the moment. But I am stuck in between these two options split-level or cut-and-fill for my land preparation. Designer told me I should do split level while building-industry-friend told me cut-and-fill. They are against each other's idea. Please help me here.   
I have a rectangle land that goes west to east on the long edge and falls from southeastern corner to northwestern corner at 1.6m. The shorter edge, from north to south, is 18m and allowed building length on that edge is 13.5m after less setback. 
  Architect said, cut 400mm and two split-levels along the slope. Commented that, doing cut-and-fill requires many piers. And piers will not be stable in canberra's soil (maybe M classfication?). The builder he worked for always cut-and-fill and a certifier refused to work with him because of that. But with splitlevel and setback, the design options are awful. A lot of builders don't do cut-and-fill that much(don't know true or not).   
The building-industry-friend said, his partners are building houses with cut and backfill with 1m high. They have no problem with them. Piers are used underneath. The building are halfly completed. Splitlevel will look bad and devalue the house and it dose not cost cheaper than split level. Suggest I can do cut 400mm to reduce retaining wall build and fill the rest.   
I am in a limbo now. Anyone tell me where to go, please.

----------


## intertd6

Generally cut & fill is cheaper & quicker to do as long as there is no need for retaining walls to support the cut or fill, piers for supporting the slab are the engineers domain so you need to talk to one that specialises in domestic housing slabs in the area you going to build in. Looking at the contour lines I make the fall at 1.3m across the centre of  the site which will be a 650mm cut. A certifier would going out on a limb saying that cut & fill wasn't a tried & proven construction method unless they were practicing engineer with an extreme bias. I used to do 20 to 30 cut & fill excavations on sites a year around Coffs Harbour on clay sites with bored piers up to 4m.
regards inter

----------


## nethern

> Generally cut & fill is cheaper & quicker to do as long as there is no need for retaining walls to support the cut or fill, piers for supporting the slab are the engineers domain so you need to talk to one that specialises in domestic housing slabs in the area you going to build in. Looking at the contour lines I make the fall at 1.3m across the centre of  the site which will be a 650mm cut. A certifier would going out on a limb saying that cut & fill wasn't a tried & proven construction method unless they were practicing engineer with an extreme bias. I used to do 20 to 30 cut & fill excavations on sites a year around Coffs Harbour on clay sites with bored piers up to 4m.
> regards inter

  So, you mean certifiers are always against cut-and-fill while builders always like it? 
 I don't mind going farward cut and fill with retaining wall and piers as long as there will be no problem in the future.

----------


## METRIX

I have a soft spot for split level homes, having owned and done up a few of my own, you can get some really nice designs now days, and they beat the boring square box single or double story's they knock up these days.

----------


## paddyjoy

Sounds like you can't please both of them. Pick whichever you would prefer as you will be the one that has to live in it long term  :Biggrin:

----------


## intertd6

> So, you mean certifiers are always against cut-and-fill while builders always like it? 
>  I don't mind going farward cut and fill with retaining wall and piers as long as there will be no problem in the future.

  A certifier shouldn't be either way, a builder has to build to a strict budget so cost effective solutions are imperative, designers with higher learning are sometimes less concerned with costs as you are paying for their dream.
regards inter

----------


## shauck

Speaking from experience, split level is definitely more difficult to achieve than one level. I did four levels with three different roof lines for my mate and the set out and achieving a straight line (along the back was one line) is difficult. A lot more head space required along the way. It's got it's positives (looks great, etc) but lots more work (cost).  
Personally, I live on a sloping block and intend to build on the bottom half of the block when I get to it. I am heavily leaning toward cut and fill to create flat areas which I see as essential for everyday needs. Even just having somewhere to hang out for a bbq or party and put chairs and table, setting up a work area outside, put up a blow up pool in the summer, any thing you can imagine that needs a flat space to do it in.  
I say do it but do it well and get all the excavation, drainage, retaining walls, gravel topping around the site (hate working on a clay worksite when it's muddy) done at the start.  
Consider using boulders for large scale retaining walls as they won't need maintenance like sleepers and steel.  
You will spend more on the site but less on the build and in the end you'll have a great site as well as a great house.  
Being on one level doesn't mean you can't still be creative either. You can put that creativity into other elements of your choice.

----------


## BaysideNana

Just my 2 cents worth!!  Over the years we've owned level houses on level blocks, single level on cut 'n fill and several others in between, but the current house is tri-level on a sideways sloping block and while all houses have had interesting features I feel the tri makes the best use of space, specially on a small block.  Sorry, don't have a copy of the plans as council won't release them, stating copyright issues, even though it appears the designer has long since departed.  These would have been handy for the current makeover but we've battled on.   
I agree that split level could be more expensive to build, although this would depend on the variations between levels, but the storage space gained is a big plus and another consideration is any view and overlooking neighbours etc etc.  Of course, you need to like different levels/roof lines/shapes/materials/etc to live/build a multi level but it's my personal preference, even though some ceilings are too high to change lightbulbs, that goodness someone invented longlife bulbs!!  LOL   
Some people will love your house and others will hate it, no matter what you choose and at the end of the day, it's your house and you need to be happy where you live...and of course, that ugly word (budget) comes into it too!  I've had a few people turn up their noses when they walk in the front door, but really that doesn't bother me as I'm not out to impress others.  So my advice is go with whatever 'you' like and can afford and good luck.  :2thumbsup:        

> About to build a new home, currently doing designing at the moment. But I am stuck in between these two options split-level or cut-and-fill for my land preparation. Designer told me I should do split level while building-industry-friend told me cut-and-fill. They are against each other's idea. Please help me here.   
> I have a rectangle land that goes west to east on the long edge and falls from southeastern corner to northwestern corner at 1.6m. The shorter edge, from north to south, is 18m and allowed building length on that edge is 13.5m after less setback. 
>   Architect said, cut 400mm and two split-levels along the slope. Commented that, doing cut-and-fill requires many piers. And piers will not be stable in canberra's soil (maybe M classfication?). The builder he worked for always cut-and-fill and a certifier refused to work with him because of that. But with splitlevel and setback, the design options are awful. A lot of builders don't do cut-and-fill that much(don't know true or not).   
> The building-industry-friend said, his partners are building houses with cut and backfill with 1m high. They have no problem with them. Piers are used underneath. The building are halfly completed. Splitlevel will look bad and devalue the house and it dose not cost cheaper than split level. Suggest I can do cut 400mm to reduce retaining wall build and fill the rest.   
> I am in a limbo now. Anyone tell me where to go, please.

----------


## nethern

Thank you for the replies. 
Actually, my preference is old school flat site and flat floor, before the designer can give me a splitlevel design i like. Asking them to do anything costs money. 
I am more concerned about the stability of cut and fill, such as sinking/move overtime. Can anyone provide some advice?

----------


## intertd6

> Thank you for the replies. 
> Actually, my preference is old school flat site and flat floor, before the designer can give me a splitlevel design i like. Asking them to do anything costs money. 
> I am more concerned about the stability of cut and fill, such as sinking/move overtime. Can anyone provide some advice?

   From a soil test the engineer will design a slab & piers of adequate strength, generally the excavation will be done with a tracked machine, either a front end loader or excavator around the 15 to 20 tonne range which will track roll & compact the fill in layers so that subsidence is virtually nil, but only an engineer can make the call for your specific site in your area that that method will be adequate for your construction project design.
regards inter

----------


## nethern

> but only an engineer can make the call for your specific site in your area that that method will be adequate for your construction project design.
> regards inter

  So, you are saying, the designer gives advice from books while engineer gives more practical and possible accurate suggestions?

----------


## intertd6

Your the initial designer, you want a cut & fill with a level slab, the engineer will advise if that design is possible,  first step is to have a soil test done to classify the site. After that they will advise if your cut & fill design is a viable option. The information you want is like a preliminary report to see what your options are.
regards inter

----------

